# Billing Vaccinations



## anne32 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm confused on how to bill 6 or more vaccines with admin codes 90471-90474. (We use these codes as our providers do not document counseling.) The insurances only see the first 4 dx codes, so it makes it difficult to bill several vaccines where the insurance can receive all the info. So for example, 

1) V04.81
2) V03.82
3) V05.3
4) V05.4
5) V06.8
6) V03.81
7) V06.4

This is how we attach the dx codes with the admin codes.

90471- V04.81
90472- V03.82, V05.3, V05.4
90474- V06.8, V03.81, V06.4


I know 90474 is for oral/intranasal vaccines only, but how do I bill this differently where the admin codes are attached to all the dx codes? Help!


----------



## anne32 (Jul 29, 2013)

Also when there is a WCC w/ vaccines we bill this way...

1)V20.2
2) V03.82
3) V05.3
4) V05.4
5) V06.8
6) V03.81
7) V06.4

This is how we attach the dx codes with the admin codes.

90471- V03.82
90472- V20.2, V05.3, V05.4, V06.8
90474- V20.2, V03.81, V06.4

How can we attach these differently or is it ok to bill this way?


----------



## ehanna (Jul 29, 2013)

We bill multiple vaccinations with the V20.2 as the diagnosis code on all of them and they are being accepted and paid.


----------



## anne32 (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you bill V20.2 with the vaccines even if a WCC was not done and patient only received vaccines?


----------

